
Search Wars: Twitter Versus Google - phil_KartMe
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/tjan/2009/07/search-wars-twitter-versus-goo.html
======
jacquesm
Twitter vs Google is a bit like Lucille Ball vs IBM

------
onreact-com
"If Google wants to avoid becoming the next Yahoo (or AltaVista or Lycos) then
it needs to think about how it can best serve its users with more relevant
results."

They do that all the time.

Plus: Just because Google is dominant right now does not mean that everybody
else will be into search. I wonder why people try to convince us that Twitter
is about search while it is a social networking platform per definition. It
can be used as social news or social bookmarking but even its rudimentary real
time search feature can't replace Google.

